# House Taxes



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Are the taxes still the following when buying a house lot etc which the buyer shoulders

Documentary Stamp Tax 1.5% of selling price
Transfer Tax 0.5% of selling price
Registration Fee 0.25% of selling price

Have I missed any other tax Fee etc

Thanks Guys


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Are the taxes still the following when buying a house lot etc which the buyer shoulders
> 
> ...


The seller often expects the buyer to shoulder their sellers tax as well.


----------

